# Geo/radiant



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Out servicing an older system today and snapped some pictures. This is a majority of work I do. Appliances have changed: 

Don't install waterfurnace, now I install Bosch. Nothing but problems with waterfurnace, from compacitors to boards and even a new compressor once. The next few years will tell if Bosch is better. 

Don't use HBX controller anymore, switching to Tekmar TN2 system for dewpoint logic. 

Don't use promax tanks, switched to Marathon. 





























Here is a picture of a geo pump station I built years ago on the cheap. It is a work horse. Don't remember what they sold for but I think 5-6 hundred I built this one. Works good on large solar arrays also, overkill on small loops.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm confused by the pipe supporting the expansion tank. You are feeding cold water into the hot side. I have no idea how that system works so I'm just asking to learn.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> I'm confused by the pipe supporting the expansion tank. You are feeding cold water into the hot side. I have no idea how that system works so I'm just asking to learn.


I have 4 in rough stage, so i will be posting more of these. They are all the same. The tank on the left is preheat. The preheat is energy coming from the compressor from the heat pump unit on the floor (not really in picture). 

Those two tanks are domestic hot. See the two insulated horizontal lines? One is going into the top heating element port and the other going into the cold port of the tank. That tank is preheating the cold water, to 70+ degrees (Colorado incoming water temp 46-54) then it travels into the cold side of the right tank. the right tank now only has to raise the water temp 50 degrees or less. 


Whenever the geo unit operates in heating or cooling mode, the desuperheater will extract heat from the geo unit and store it in that 50 gallon tank. 

I will take better pics in the future of newer systems.


----------

